# FFL Transfer



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What's the best place in Pensacola, preferably SW that does FFL transfers. Not interested in anyone out of the area. If I have to go out of the area I'll use Dixie. Jims charges $40 and that's not happening. Thanks.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

TGD was $25 I believe. Ubers or Buck and Bass are options as well.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Use Nate at Little Jacks Guns in Milton. Closer to you. $15 last time I used him.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Use Nate at Little Jacks Guns in Milton. Closer to you. $15 last time I used him.



It's not for me, it's for my dad in Pensacola. I've used Nate in the past and been pleased, why I stated if I had to use anyone else I'd use him in the first post. :whistling:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

The pawn shop/gun range on hwy 29 charges $20 I believe. Very honest and nice guys in there especially for being a pawn shop. Tgd is also good but believe they charge $25.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks guys think he found what he's looking for. Also after Espos post I wouldn't step foot into TGD.


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

TGD is $35. 

USA Performance on 29 just north of mikes is $25 including the call in. Never had an issue using them and always called within probably 30min of the tracking saying delivered.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Thanks guys think he found what he's looking for. Also after Espos post I wouldn't step foot into TGD.


I just read his post, that's a real shock to me. I've been in there multiple times have had zero compaints. They've handed me multiple guns when I was just barely old enough to buy them, all they ever asked for was my id. Not sure what was going on but might have to start doing more business with jims if they continue to act like that to customers.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> It's not for me, it's for my dad in Pensacola. I've used Nate in the past and been pleased, why I stated if I had to use anyone else I'd use him in the first post. :whistling:


Sorry reading comprehension was a little slow apparently. Forgot about him formerly being Dixie guns


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Coastal gun and ammo is a small home based shop off of mobile highway and Marlane. Good people, $20


----------

